
Random Walk of the Penguins – Predicting Populations with Data Science - pjbull
https://www.drivendata.org/competitions/47/penguins/
======
pjbull
Also, check out our benchmark blog post which gives an overview of working
with penguin data!

[http://blog.drivendata.org/2017/04/28/penguins-
benchmark/](http://blog.drivendata.org/2017/04/28/penguins-benchmark/)

